# G44 bore snake issues



## pareto (Jul 23, 2021)

I just got a Glock 44 and have enjoyed shooting the lighter .22 lr ammo even though the first two mags had a bunch of FTF's with Federal Automatch. But mostly trouble free since then, and flawless with CCI.

I do have a question about cleaning. I clean my 9mm Glock barrels easily with a bore snake. But I have a problem with the G44's .22 cal barrel. Neither of the two bore snakes I ordered seem to fit well. The bore snakes marked as for .22 cal guns are just too wide to pull through. I worry that forcing it more would damage the barrel. I've resorted to just cleaning patches on a rod and an athletic shoe lace that I use patches of cheap chinese microfiber cloth wrapped around as a makeshift bore snake. Is it normally so hard to find a decent .22 caliber bore snake? Or am I just using it wrong?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Try a .17 boresnake or perhaps oil it up a bit. If we are talking a .22 cal pistol and a barrel that disasebles easy from the firearm, all is needed is a couple of runs with a .22 cal bore brush and Hoppes or the like. I agree, if it don't wanna go don't force it. Just curious but ya think a G44 has polygonal rifling? Lol


----------



## pareto (Jul 23, 2021)

denner said:


> Try a .17 boresnake or perhaps oil it up a bit. If we are talking a .22 cal pistol and a barrel that disasebles easy from the firearm, all is needed is a couple of runs with a .22 cal bore brush and Hoppes or the like. I agree, if it don't wanna go don't force it. Just curious but ya think a G44 has polygonal rifling? Lol


No I don't. But .22 cal is dirty so I want to head off problems early.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

It is generally a good idea to have a cleaning rod around. Also, I’d be more inclined to use a cleaning rod on .22 rimfire s anyway, because all the leading can increase drag through the bore.


----------

